# Obama care thread?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Last night, I thought I posted a comment to a thread titled "obama care". This morning I can't find it, or anything related to it. Nor can I find the post I made by searching for my signature line ("Ralph").

Now, I know I was watching the Cardinals game and had a Scotch, but did I dream this?

Or was the thread removed by the NSA?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmmm??Did you have it in the Boiler Room?Where anything is supposed to be allowed??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thunk!!

Yea, that was the problem. It's in Boiler Room and Boiler room apparently doesn't get searched.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NSA got that one Ralph.....now they're looking for you, must've ruffled some feathers in the software company in Canada...they took care of it with part of the 6 Billion


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL.Yea it's still there.

FOLLOW THE MONEY!!!!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Where is the boiler room????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Where is the boiler room????


Last thread in the "General" section.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can I join the boiler room, or am I unworthy?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Can I join the boiler room, or am I unworthy?


You can you just have to say....er....type the majic word....letmein.....that's German for "boiler room"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Danke!


----------

